# website tips?



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

I want to have a new website made professionally, does anyone have any advice? I currently just have one via vistaprint which I made myself and it's pretty elementary so I'd like a real one without spending a fortune. I think I pay like $17 a month and hope I can cancel and still use a dot com address. I'm no computer guy so I'd appreciate any advice.


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

hire a it company to do it. let them quote you a price and tell them what you want and need and they will give you a quote more profesional


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

www.gowebsite.com
I pay less for 3 years than you pay for 1 year. This is a do it yourself site. Type the website address you want into a browser and make sure it is available. Make sure your website loads fast or you will lose visitors. Mine (www.thelettuceman.biz) is not fancy but gets the job done. Good Luck!!


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

thelettuceman;1422682 said:


> www.gowebsite.com
> I pay less for 3 years than you pay for 1 year. This is a do it yourself site. Type the website address you want into a browser and make sure it is available. Make sure your website loads fast or you will lose visitors. Mine (www.thelettuceman.biz) is not fancy but gets the job done. Good Luck!!


nice website


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

1and1 and wix are two sites that I have personally worked with (built sites for other folks - I do all of "my" stuff by hand) - these two services are "point and click" kinda sites and are honestly pretty good - lots of bang for your buck. If you can click, drag and upload pics....You can use these sites. With most of these sites you can register your domain, build your site and have them handle your mail server - Some of these sites will also do SEO for you (search engine optimization) - helping with you ranking on a google/bing search.

http://www.wix.com/
http://1and1.com


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

Following up on the comment from *dooleycorp* - paying a professional to do this will give you a ton more bells and whistles - however if you want to handle this on you own - try one of the above sites


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If you want audio on your website let me know and I'll hook you up.


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

grandview;1423259 said:


> If you want audio on your website let me know and I'll hook you up.


GV can Giada be the voice. Nice article Scott


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

After last night her throat is a little raw.


----------



## greg8872 (Jan 17, 2007)

If you go the route of a professional company, get references, and not just "latest projects" any web development company can find clients for which they are an improvement over. Ask about their long term clients.

Also, don't go for just the "looks" of it, a site can "look" good, but not be built properly under the hood. The better built from the start, the less maintenance down the road.

Big thing to avoid, any developer that advertises $$ for x pages, $$ each additional page. 

Sadly, web development is a place where people who can barely do it, can sneak on through. To consider, I saw on another thread (trying to see if I could find your current site) you mentioning getting started correctly, commercial plates, proper insurance, etc. Now think about Joe Schmoe with who has a pickup and says "hey, I think you are charging too much, I'm gonna get a cheap plow, slap it on my truck and advertise for 1/2 your price" Yeah, they can come plow my drive, snow is gone, but did they push it so the next snow in a few days they have room for that snow as well, if they tear up my yard... By the time I figure out it was wrong, probably gonna cose me more time/money.

And what is worse, other than a basic computer, they don't need to pay for anything to get out there.

Hope some of that info helps you, if you have any specific questions, feel free to PM (ie, want someone to review the portfolio of a potential company. I live web, sadly, horrible at coming up with designs though, I mainly program back end of sites/apps)

-Greg


----------

